# sooo girl about town decides to look red-ish on me .



## urbanD0LL (Feb 6, 2009)

no faaaiiirrrr ! i wore it last time i went out with my girls and i asked what does it look like to y'all ? and they said red but i didn't pay them any mind lol , they seem color blind at times . i decided to try it on again tonight , and it does lean more the red side , that sucks ! i'll go get lickable ( and some other goodies probably )  sometime this weekend .


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 6, 2009)

Girl about town looks horrible on me...I can wear Show Orchid but GAT and me = NO!


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 6, 2009)

can't even return it  , used + lost bill . i swore it looked the first time i tried it though .


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 6, 2009)

Put it in the sales thread or save it for B2M


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 6, 2009)

If I get a lipstick that isn't working for me i use a different color lippencil, or gloss, or even a glaze/ lustre to slighty change the shade to something that suits me. I am constantly changing looks though so if something doesn't suit me now it most likely will in a couple months.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 6, 2009)

AHH HA! Lip erase


----------



## L281173 (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanD0LL* 

 
_no faaaiiirrrr ! i wore it last time i went out with my girls and i asked what does it look like to y'all ? and they said red but i didn't pay them any mind lol , they seem color blind at times . i decided to try it on again tonight , and it does lean more the red side , that sucks ! i'll go get lickable ( and some other goodies probably ) sometime this weekend ._

 
GAT Lipstick is very tricky to wear.  I would recommend lining the entire lip with a liner to get the absolute true fuschia color effect of the lipstick.  I am an NC50 and I use the Currant lipliner over the lip.  The color comes out a strong fuschia.  Due to the fact that this color is an Amplified Creme, I like to apply a gloss on top.  I use the Pink Poodle Lipglass.  

THE COLOR IS BANGIN'


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 6, 2009)

^^ I agree!

I couldn't get GAT to work for me in the beginning but now I think I have it down. I use a liner as well which totally helps and for me I sheer it out with a lipbrush. The more I do that the more pink it becomes which is what I prefer. HTH keep experimenting, don't give up just yet. It's actually a really fun colour to wear!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 6, 2009)

damn that sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i was heartbroken when I tried on Russian Red and it was way too yellow for my skintone. I really wanted to love it. It's a gorgeous color, just not on me. So i'm gonna use it for B2M. I wanted to try GAT too...i may have to do a swatch in the store or something. I dunno if i can handle buying another lipstick that looks shitty on me. I might cry next time that happens.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_damn that sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i was heartbroken when I tried on Russian Red and it was way too yellow for my skintone. I really wanted to love it. It's a gorgeous color, just not on me. So i'm gonna use it for B2M. I wanted to try GAT too...i may have to do a swatch in the store or something. I dunno if i can handle buying another lipstick that looks shitty on me. I might cry next time that happens._

 
Werd :/ 

Russian Red looks horrible on me too, but you know what?! Ruby Woo is AMAZING. Ruby Woo looks like what I wanted Russian Red to look like LOL 

Ruby Woo + Cherry Lip Liner = Red Lip Gawdess


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L281173* 

 
_GAT Lipstick is very tricky to wear. I would recommend lining the entire lip with a liner to get the absolute true fuschia color effect of the lipstick. I am an NC50 and I use the Currant lipliner over the lip. The color comes out a strong fuschia. Due to the fact that this color is an Amplified Creme, I like to apply a gloss on top. I use the Pink Poodle Lipglass. 

THE COLOR IS BANGIN'
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 
Ditto this.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Werd :/ 

Russian Red looks horrible on me too, but you know what?! Ruby Woo is AMAZING. Ruby Woo looks like what I wanted Russian Red to look like LOL 

Ruby Woo + Cherry Lip Liner = Red Lip Gawdess_

 


oh hell yea. ruby woo is just fierce. its my favorite red from mac thats matte. but of course, so scarlet is my #1 love *sigh* with all its amplified limited edition glory.


----------



## Lapis (Feb 7, 2009)

I'd try lining first before you give up on GAT, I worked the ish out of it last weekend 

I'm another that can't do Russian red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my go to is high bred red


----------



## na_pink (Feb 7, 2009)

are you sure someone didn't switch labels on you because GAT is too pink to be mistakened for red ... i mean that thing is BRIGHTTT


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 7, 2009)

I got GAT last night as a B2M. I don't like it :-( I'm gutted. I think it looks ridiculous on me. What a waste of a B2M!


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 7, 2009)

b2m is when i return what exactly ? like the actual empty lipstick container or just the packaging that it came in ?


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 7, 2009)

nevermind!!!


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 7, 2009)

I want Ruby Woo now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you ladies.


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 7, 2009)

When I tested it last night, it just made my full lips look clownish and a hot pink mess. I'm really disappointed. I tried it with liner and then tried blotting it but it still didn't work for me.. oh well.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Feb 7, 2009)

Russian Red And Gat Are The Most Complicated Lippies I Own But Like Some  Of The Ladies Already Said The Right Liner And Gloss And You Could Make It Work.

With Russan Red L/s + Nightmoth L/l + Russian Red L/g

With Gat L/s + Currant L/l + Date Night Dazzleglass (or Any True Pink L/g) And Voila!!


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 7, 2009)

i wonder if flashmode would make it any good ?

i only got 3 empty studio fix containers and that lipstick though =(


----------



## darklocke (Jun 4, 2009)

I wish I could wear red lipstick, but I look like.. well, like I'm working the streets, and that's not a look I want.


----------

